# Lifehacks :)



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

Love ideas like these: 

http://diy-projectss.blogspot.com/2013/12/30-life-hacks-to-make-your-life-easier.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/12/13)

nice


----------



## Riaz (11/12/13)

love it

ill definitely be trying some of these out


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/12/13)

Possibly my favorite one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/13)

Hilarious. Good idea. Soon the fridge will know what's in it and tell you what food to make for your family. LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------

